# New addition



## diyhunter (Oct 2, 2015)

Newest addition to the family.


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

Cool looking dog!


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

Looks like he is ready to go!


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Lucky!


----------



## Matapatos (Dec 2, 2012)

Good lookin dog, ready to hunt!


----------



## diyhunter (Oct 2, 2015)

Still have some work to do with her. She just turned 7 months.


----------

